# The next pro - Bulgarian republic champion Dobri Delev



## flexwheeler (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is the next gr8 bodybuilding superstar Dobromir Delev , he is only 22 age old - Ð???Ð¾Ð±?????Ð¸ Ð???ÐµÐ»ÐµÐ² 2007 / Vbox7  enjoy my friends


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that thing plays silly slow, but it may well be my work machine here.

From what I can see, he is well on his way. The next great pro, only time will tell.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 1, 2007)

No, its silly slow on my machine, too.


----------



## weaval (Oct 20, 2007)

b loody hell,is the video meant to be in real time in regards to how long hes been training??ive grown half a beard trying to watch the fucker!!


----------

